# AC 2008 photos



## Char (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thought I would drop by to post the pictures I took at AC this year. They're all available here. It's more of an image dump than anything. I usually wouldn't post 90% of the pictures in there because they look pretty amateur, but there are still some that I'm quite happy with. Plus most people probably don't really give a damn whether I think a particular picture I took is up to my standards or not, they just want to see themselves in photos. Here's a few examples of some of my better pictures:



























Feel free to post your own pictures too. I'd love to see what other photographers managed to get this year. :3


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 2, 2008)

Was Tumbles the Stair Dragon there? I didn't get to go.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

does anyone else find themselves thinking their kinda lame for knowing most of the suiters and never having met them in person before? Might just be me...


----------



## Lucas (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's me with Uncle Kage:





And then with Floyd Norman:





It was my first furry convention and I had a great time. It was better than I thought it was going to be and I already had high expectations for it.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

Anthrocon 08 was my first convention and man was it fun as hell. Hehe you're lucky I wanted a picture with Kage ^^, but oh well can't get em all ^^. I'd like to be there next year but unfortunately I'll be in Iraq. Thankfully I'll still be able to come here ^^


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is me with a Blue Brother me: BLUE pyro cos





And my Hero!!


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 5, 2008)

Small question for those that went: How crazy was the weather there?


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

Sunny to holy hell there might be a tornado i mean rain so thick it looked like fog.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 5, 2008)

Some awesome pics. I love the Chester Cheetah :]


----------



## Razok Huskie (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the weather was werid but not like anythign i haven't seen in Missouri. Anyway i was wearign a modem necklace and you would not believe how many furs asked bout it.
Heres a pic of it. From when colin fox tail took a picture of it http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/...Randomosity/?action=view&current=DSC_0016.jpg


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Jul 17, 2008)

hey thats ripner in the first picture, I ran into him on second life at rainbow tiger .


----------

